# Hayvaların yavruları



## Şafak

Merhaba herkese

Şu anda ders kitabımdan bir alıştırma yapmaya calışıyorum. Alışıtırmada bazı cümlelere Türkçeye çevirmem gerekir.
Maalesef aşağıdaki cümleyle sorunum var.

*Denemem*: _Hayvanat bahçesindeki *hayvanların yavruları* çok komikti. _
*Cevap anahtarına göre*: _Hayvanat bahçedeki *yavru hayvanlar* çok komikti. _

Cevaba katılıyorum, ancak denemem doğru olup olmadığını bilmek istiyorum.

Şimdiden teşekkürler.

Saygılarımızla,

JW


----------



## Rallino

Sizin cümleniz de doğru.



Jennifer Weiss said:


> Merhaba herkese
> Şu anda ders kitabımdan bir alıştırma yapmaya cçalışıyorum. Alışıtırmada bazı cümlelerei Türkçeye çevirmem gerekiyor.
> Maalesef aşağıdaki cümleyle sorunum var.
> 
> *Denemem*: _Hayvanat bahçesindeki *hayvanların yavruları* çok komikti. _
> *Cevap anahtarına göre*: _Hayvanat bahçedeki *yavru hayvanlar* çok komikti. _
> 
> Cevaba katılıyorum, ancak denememin doğru olup olmadığını bilmek istiyorum.
> 
> Şimdiden teşekkürler.
> Saygılarımızla


----------



## shafaq

Jennifer Weiss said:


> *Cümle 1- Denemem*: _Hayvanat bahçesindeki *hayvanların yavruları* çok komikti. _
> *Cümle 2- Cevap anahtarına göre*: _Hayvanat bahçedeki *yavru hayvanlar* çok komikti. _


 
 Asıl  cümleyi görmeden, sizin cevabınızın istenen cevap olup olmadığını bilemem... Sizin cevabınız hatasız bir cümle olmasına rağmen beklenen doğru cevap olmayabilir. Çünki iki cümle arasında anlam farkı var: 

Cümle 2- Söz konusu hayvanat bahçesinde yavru hayvanlar vardı (fakat anneleri-babaları *yok veya orada olup olmadıkları önemli değil) *ve çok komiktiler. 
Cümle 1- Hayvanat bahçesinde *hem yavru hayvanlar*, (*hem de anneleri-babaları *da  birlikte (muhakkak)) vardı ve yavrular çok komiktiler.


----------



## spiraxo

Jennifer Weiss said:


> *Cevap anahtarına göre*: _Hayvanat *bahçedeki* yavru hayvanlar çok komikti. _



Cevap anahtarında _bahçedeki_ olarak mı yazılmış?


----------



## Cagsak

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Merhaba herkese
> 
> Şu anda ders kitabımdan bir alıştırma yapmaya calışıyorum. Alışıtırmada bazı cümlelere Türkçeye çevirmem gerekir.
> Maalesef aşağıdaki cümleyle sorunum var.
> 
> *Denemem*: _Hayvanat bahçesindeki *hayvanların yavruları* çok komikti. _
> *Cevap anahtarına göre*: _Hayvanat bahçedeki *yavru hayvanlar* çok komikti. _
> 
> Cevaba katılıyorum, ancak denemem doğru olup olmadığını bilmek istiyorum.
> 
> Şimdiden teşekkürler.
> 
> Saygılarımızla,
> 
> JW


Cevap anahtarındaki cümle hatalı. Sizin cevabınız doğru ve daha doğal.


----------



## Şafak

Cagsak said:


> Cevap anahtarındaki cümle hatalı. Sizin cevabınız doğru ve daha doğal.


Çok teşekkür ederim. Sence cevap anahtarındaki cümle neden doğru olmadığını bilmiyorum.


----------



## Şafak

spiraxo said:


> Cevap anahtarında _bahçedeki_ olarak mı yazılmış?


Hayır. Ben hatayı yapmışım. Özür dilerim. Cevap anahtarına göre: Hayvat *bahçesindeki *yavru hayvanlar çok komikti.


----------



## Cagsak

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Çok teşekkür ederim. Sence cevap anahtarındaki cümle neden doğru olmadığını bilmiyorum.


*Cevap anahtarındaki cümlenin neden doğru olmadığını düşündüğünü bilmiyorum.

Rica ederim. İlk yazdığınız cümlede yazım hatası vardı.
"Hayvat *bahçesindeki *yavru hayvanlar çok komikti." Bu şekilde cevap anahtarındaki cümle de doğru.
Sebebini açıklayamıyorum ama "_Hayvanat bahçesindeki *hayvanların yavruları* çok komikti." bu cümle bana daha doğal geliyor. _


----------



## ortadogutercume

Tek doğru çeviri yoktur. Farklı kelimelerle aynı anlamı verebileceğiniz bir çok çeviri vardır. Önemli olan istenilen  anlamı verebiliyor olmanızdır.


----------

